# Leaves that are safe for shrimps



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi guys just want to share some types of safe leaves for shrimps that I found on the other forum. Some shrimp keepers/breeders use them and came up with a list. anyone tried one of them please share your experience. thanks

1.(Indian almond) Terminalia catappa .

2.(Norway Maple) Acer platanoides .

3.(Oak Leaves ) Quercus gennus .

4. (Black Mulberry) Morus ***** .

5.(Jack Fruit tree) Artocarpus heterophyllus or Artocarpus heterophylla.

6.(Apple Guava Tree) Psidium guajava.

7.(Alder) Alnus glutinosa.

8.(Beech) Fagus.

9(Banana leaves) Musa spp.

10.(Cherry leaves ) Prunus Cerasus spp.

11.(Nettles) Urtica spp.

12.(Dandelions) Taraxacum officinale.

13.(Hazel leaves)Corylus avellana.

14.(Hickory Tree) Carya spp.

15.(Little-leaf Linden or Greenspire Linden) Tilia cordata Mil.

16.(Nappa Cabbage)Brassica rapa

17.(Chinese cabbage)Brassica rapa

18.(Chinese broccoli)Kai-lan

19.(Bamboo leaves)Poaceae I would like to see more information on this one .

20.(Walnut leaves)Juglans . Leaves can be used green or dried .


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a great list. Thanks for sharing. I have heard about the oak and nettle, and MP mentioned he uses the mulberry and bamboo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

The way I look at this is... if I don't mind putting the leaves in my mouth I'd give it a try. I've tried a few different types of veggies, mulberry, raspberry, black berry, IAL... etc. My shrimps wouldn't touch anything other than veggies so that's what they get at least once a week.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine like pear leaves the most.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> The way I look at this is... if I don't mind putting the leaves in my mouth I'd give it a try. I've tried a few different types of veggies, mulberry, raspberry, black berry, IAL... etc. My shrimps wouldn't touch anything other than veggies so that's what they get at least once a week.


i bought a bag of IAL from AI and my RCS and golden bees wont touch it. the leaves have been sitting in my tank for about a month and still look the same as the day i put them in. weird.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Give it afew more weeks it takes awhile to breakdown.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

chinamon said:


> i bought a bag of IAL from AI and my RCS and golden bees wont touch it. the leaves have been sitting in my tank for about a month and still look the same as the day i put them in. weird.


did you boiled it before putting>?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

What I usually do is prepare a container with tank water.
I put the leaves into the container, close the container and place it by light source (by the window).
After about 1-2 weeks, the leaves will become soft and grow this film on it (shrimps love this film).
The water in the container will also turn brown.

After about a week, I place the leaves into the tank and the shrimps fly to it


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> did you boiled it before putting>?


ive never heard of people boiling IAL before putting it in the shrimp tank. i know some people will soak it in water prior to putting it in their tank to get most of the tannins out but then others will argue that you want all the tannins in the tank. different strokes for different folks, i guess.

another weird thing about these IAL is it never released any tannins in my tank. i put them in my tank straight out of the bag.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

chinamon said:


> ive never heard of people boiling IAL before putting it in the shrimp tank. i know some people will soak it in water prior to putting it in their tank to get most of the tannins out but then others will argue that you want all the tannins in the tank. different strokes for different folks, i guess.
> 
> another weird thing about these IAL is it never released any tannins in my tank. i put them in my tank straight out of the bag.


Any dead leaf will release tannin, maybe you put only few & you have a very good filter. I also find using purigen removes tannin.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

I do the almost the same as jaysan, I run the leaves in hot water and let it soak for a couple hours then leave the leaves in the reservoir tank for about a week before I feed the shrimps.


----------

